

A High-Degree Algebraic-Resistant Variant of the Advanced Encryption Standard [pdf] - chmars
https://mjos.fi/doc/gavekort_kale.pdf

======
nickthemagicman
"In this note we show that a key component of AES in fact contains a backdoor
the allows the Belgian Government and The Catholic Church (the forces behind
Rijndael / AES design, who obviously hid the backdoor in the cipher) to
secretly eavesdrop on all AES communications"

lolwut

~~~
Natsu
I'm half surprised they didn't define algebra resistance as one of P=?NP
Person's super powers.

------
JanecekPetr
"...the Impossible Boomerang Attack (IBA) which are especially dangerous as
impossible boomerangs are truly impossible while regular boomerangs are
possible boomerangs"

wutlol

There's more. Probably just a cheesy way to write a paper you'll retract /
rewrite anyway?

~~~
brohee
Possibly someone trying to expose bad conferences and journals by submitting
this paper and see if it gets accepted.

~~~
sandycheeks
Or perhaps simply for a challenge.

------
dogma1138
Finland, a bar, and a "research" paper... This all makes sense now guys.

